# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Penyakit yang ntah tak kuketahui, maklum new bie

## Glenardo

Para Suhu, Om2 dan teman2, dengan berkah penyakit di awal 2009 karena kebanyakan kasi makan, cuaca dan sistem filter kolam yang luar biasa ngaco (lagi di renovasi niy   ::  ), jadinya ada 1 ikan yang saya bingung penyakit apa ini? Awalnya hanya white spot, lalu saya pindah ke akuarium dengan koi2 lain yang juga white spot serta badan bintik2 merah.

Teknik 1 : DI berikan heater 32 drajat, garam ikan, obat wite spot yang biru2 itu selama 2 hari, aerasi = temen Koi yang lain sudah membaik

Teknik 2: DI berikan heater 32 drajat, garam ikan, elbayou selama 3 hari, aerasi = hasil malah makin parah
Teknik 3 : Ganti air, lalu kasi heater, dimilin dan sedikit abate areasi selama 2 hari = temen2 koi sudah ok namun saya ga berani pindahin takut masih sakit

Teknik 4 : Ganti air, lalu di kasi obat Lukatop (atau apa gt deh) selama 2 hari = hasil makin parah, aerasi.  mata jadi kaya buta, insang terlihat hitam ketika bernapas. Teman yang lain masih ok

Teknik 5 : Di pindahkan ke bak fiber kecil, di rendem dengan PK, aerasi juga selama 15 menit. 

Teman2 juga di rendam PK. Oh ya, Pk 0.5 gram untuk bak fiber isi air 1 M x 40 cmx 40 cm.

Lalu koi sakit di pindahkan ke akuarium 1. teman2 nya di pindahkan ke akuarium 2. 1 jam kemudian koi itu mati.

Historis gejala sakit:
1. White spot dan badan ekor merah
2. LObang hidung jadi 4 > Koi itu  2 lobang idung kan?
3. LObang mao jadi 2 saja namun besar
4. Ekor sirip rontok
5. Mulut jadi hancur
6. Satu mata seperti buta
7. Selaput putih menutupi kepala
8. Insang ketika bernapas jadi terlihat ada selaput hitam
9. Mati deh...  ::   ::  

Conclusion and questions:
1. Penyakit apakah ini?Apa ini KHV yah
2. Kayaknya obat2 yang saya pake ini terlalu banyak yah?
3. Kenapa teman yang 1 akuarium tidak kena sakit yang sama?
4. Apa teman2 Koi sudah fit kondisi nya, siap di gabung dengan ikan lain?



Waktu masih fit  niy dengan teman2 nya

Tampak atas, hari ini di foto sebelum mati dan sebelum teknik 5., Badan dan ekor sudah merah






Teman 1 Kohaku

Teman 2 

Teman 3 dan 4 yang mungil


Mohon masukan dari Para sesepuh, maap jika memakan band width besar, maksud saya hanya ingin foto berbagai sisi yang jelas. Terima kasih

Salam

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

> ikut nimbrung nich..sbelumnya turut berduka ya oom...saya mau tanya sekalian apakah gejalah ikan sakit selalu diawali dengan bertapa sendirian??dan tidak mau makan??
> dan kalo ikan sehat 2 ekor sengaja kita angkat dan pindah ke bak fiber,dgn maksud mengurangi populasi dikolam,kemudian ikan tersebut jadi takut orang,dan mojok aja berduaan(asalnya ikan tersebut sangat aktif)dan mematung,tapi nafsu makan normal..apakah ikan tersebut masuk katagori sehat??dan tidak menjadi sakit karna stess??atau lama2 ikan akan akan terbiasa??maklum ya om..newbie..


Kayaknya karena stress , tapi amati terus perkembangannya

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Desiderious

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

